# Once green card approved



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Once homeland security gives you the go ahead to travel to the states and have the green card sent to address in the states. Can the principle immigrant travel in his own prior to petioner?

Basically can my husband travel to states with package before the children and I? 

Thank you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jen114 said:


> Once homeland security gives you the go ahead to travel to the states and have the green card sent to address in the states. Can the principle immigrant travel in his own prior to petioner?
> 
> Basically can my husband travel to states with package before the children and I?
> 
> Thank you


Not sure what's happening here. But let's say for example that a husband, wife and children were issued immigrant visas through successful petition of the wife by her USC father. Then, the wife must enter the US before or at the same time as the husband and children. In addition, all must enter within the validity period of the visa (usually 6 months).


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

So to explain better. I am the wife/ petitioner . I have a USA passport, I am sponsoring husband and children. Do I have to enter with husband? Children and I would like to go at a later stage


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jen114 said:


> So to explain better. I am the wife/ petitioner . I have a USA passport, I am sponsoring husband and children. Do I have to enter with husband? Children and I would like to go at a later stage


I believe you have to enter before or at the same time as your husband and children.


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

Jen114 said:


> Once homeland security gives you the go ahead to travel to the states and have the green card sent to address in the states. Can the principle immigrant travel in his own prior to petioner?
> 
> Basically can my husband travel to states with package before the children and I?
> 
> Thank you


How to get an green card?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gemaltu said:


> How to get an green card?


She has already told us that she is the USC and her husband and children will receive an immigrant visa on the basis of her sponsorship.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

The answer is yes  the immigrant can travel up to six months before petitioner . I called the immigration centre Rome .


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jen114 said:


> The answer is yes  the immigrant can travel up to six months before petitioner . I called the immigration centre Rome .


I'm not sure what the "immigration center Rome" is.

If you call the given visa phone number in the UK, for example, you are connected to paid contract staff who read from a script written by DOS. Similarly, the USCIS 1-800 number in the US is known for good reason as the misinformation line by some immigration boards.

The people who are actually going to be making the decision over whether to admit and whether PR status is conferred are CBP and USCIS respectively.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Since we live in Europe our immigration process goes through Rome . An then interview and final decision given in Naples . This is why I called Italy  thank u for ur help


----------

